# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  USBasp vs. USBtinyISP

## maarchaaa

Labdien!
Es vēlos izgatavot USB AVR programmātoru, bet nevaru izšķirties starp diviem, jo nav pietiekami lielas zināšanas, lai varētu izvērtēt kurš no tiem ir labāks. Vai kāds varētu man dot padomu, kuru labāk taisīt: 

USBasp 
mājas lapa: http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/
un shēma:
[attachment=1:t5qcg3t5]USBasp.jpg[/attachment:t5qcg3t5]
vai

USBtinyISP
mājas lapa: http://www.ladyada.net/make/usbtinyisp/
un shēma
[attachment=0:t5qcg3t5]USBtinyISP.gif[/attachment:t5qcg3t5]

----------


## Delfins

USBasp ir daudz vienkāršāks + ir gatavs normāls softs.
tai otrai shēmai kaut kāds buferis un izmanto reverso MISO. Palasi netā.

Es ņemtu USBasp

----------


## maarchaaa

Paldies par info! Starpcitu jau lasīju, bet ir dažādi viedokļi.

----------

